# Limnophilia Aromatica



## bsmith

I find it very strange that the same plant can vary so much in color. I have one bunch of LA that has been in my tank for a couple of monts. I bought it because I wanted a vibrant purple/pink/red contrast to all of the green in my tank. Well after a few weeks I found out that not all LA turnes this color. This specimin is a very robust limey green with 2" or so diameter stems and leafs. This plant is almos all the way to the surface in my 23" tall tank with no variation in leaf color from bottom to top.

Now I recently traded for some of the more "hypercolor" LA. This specimine has been in my tank for a few days and is roughly 5" or so from the substrate and is already showing some redness in the leaves. Along with the redness this plant also differs from the non "hypercolor" in that it is more yellow or not a vibrant green as the othere LA.

I leaned out my nitrates trying to ge the origonal plant to color up to no avail. I think some ppl believe that this plant will only color up with low Nitrates. I am going to prove that this is not true and after only a few days I can see that it will not be hard at all.

Also does anyone know what is the deal with the variance from one plant to another (cavan)???

When _ get home ill post some pics._


----------



## bsmith

Here are pics to help display what I am trying to convey.

This is the origonal Aromatica nice, green but no red hue whatsoever.









The new Aromatica much lighter in color but already showing some redness.


----------



## Zapins

LA is a strong flower reproducing plant so there is plenty of genetic variety out there. I think you are quite right in that most of the color is genetically predetermined. However, low nitrates, high light and high iron will definitely bring out the reds in any variety.

I find it a bit odd that the green LA has no variation of color at all, usually the top and bottom of the leaves are a different color.


----------



## bsmith

My thoughts exactly.

From the experience I have had with this particilar variation there is no way it is going to turn red or any shade other than green no matter what. I have tried leaning nitrated down to 5ppm (with a un calibrated test kit) but still... dosed more iron and I have 130w of pc light and 36w of no t5 light over the tank (37g 23" tall) so I think that would be classified as higher light.



Zapins said:


> LA is a strong flower reproducing plant so there is plenty of genetic variety out there. I think you are quite right in that most of the color is genetically predetermined. However, low nitrates, high light and high iron will definitely bring out the reds in any variety.
> 
> I find it a bit odd that the green LA has no variation of color at all, usually the top and bottom of the leaves are a different color.


----------



## Zapins

Purely out of interest can you take another picture of it close up?


----------



## bsmith

My cameras rechargeable batteries are about done. Ill try my best.



Zapins said:


> Purely out of interest can you take another picture of it close up?


----------



## bsmith

Here are some more close up pics of the two.

The origonal (no color).

















The new (red hues)


----------



## ashappard

whats your GH?
sometimes I deal with L.aromatica that won't color up by upping GH and micros after a big water change. Unless there are sp. in the tank that dont like quick changes to parms. I try not to mix picky stems with weedy ones for that reason.

I'll agree that L.aromatica is variable in color, but I'll also say it is very pliable.


----------



## bsmith

Im betting the farm that the origonal LA will not change at all and the new LA is going to have purple undersides to the leaves within a week. All with the same parameters. 

Then after this hopefully happens I will see what intensifies/dullens the colors.

I need to calibrate my nitrate kit...


----------



## ashappard

when the weather breaks (freakin cold this week)
would you be willing to send me a few of the green stems and I can try to color them up?
I could post pics / parms / regime / handle shipping and stem costs etc.

as an experiment. I think I can coax color out of it.


----------



## bsmith

I would be more then happy to. What are you tank params/specs?



ashappard said:


> when the weather breaks (freakin cold this week)
> would you be willing to send me a few of the green stems and I can try to color them up?
> I could post pics / parms / regime / handle shipping and stem costs etc.
> 
> as an experiment. I think I can coax color out of it.


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> I would be more then happy to. What are you tank params/specs?


soft water and regular water changes are the only constant. Otherwise, macros and micros based on sp. mix. my regimes are more about how much fertilization I add and when I change water, so its EI method. I add CO2 by misting.

I'm a fan of UV and excel in growout tanks. Sorry I don't have or use test kits. I'm pretty good at tracking observations and actions though, and I see more value there. I do have a TDS meter and can measure temp. That's about as scientific as I can get right now.

I get with you by PM we can arrange a few stems of the green Limnophila to test with. I think it'll be fun and hopefully useful.


----------



## Zapins

You know... Come to think of it I remember that at one point my LA also went completely green like yours. I can't remember the specifics of what happened, but I remember that it was stunted for a while and then I think I added potassium and it suddenly grew out extremely green with no color and became very bushy. It looked very much like yours does. I have pictures but I can't remember 100% if it was potassium... hmmm...


----------



## vancat

In my 72g CO2 injected tank, I have the same bright green limno. I took cuttings and put them in my non-CO2 20g long and they turn red (at least the ones directly under the lights do). The 20 is obviously much shallower. Not that there aren't other variations.


----------



## bsmith

I dose your normal EI (nitrate, potassium and phosphate) with Excel when I feel like it normallay after water changes. My micros come from either TPN or Flourish, again whichever I feel at that time.


----------



## jmontee

My LA is now a deep intense red and I couldn't tell you why. The new shoots come out bright yellowish green with a little red underneath and then as they get to about 4 inches from the top they go almost all red. It's pretty amazing but after a while it starts to lose bottom leaves and fouls up my tank. I use EI dosing, injected CO2 w a reactor. kH=3 to 4, GH=4 to 5. 

I'll see if I can post a pic tonight.


----------



## ashappard

I'm hoping I can demo this when I get some of bsmith's green L.aromatica -- I group this stem in the category that responds well to a shock, not a bad shock but a rapid change in parameters maintained for a while. I suspect that I can drop it into a tank with clear water (low TDS and no ferts) then starve it a bit. Before it suffers bring up macros / micros / GH in a planned regime. It should respond with color. We'll see. Experimentally I have done it with a few sp. and a 3rd party test subject would be cool. Hopefully I can have it remain green for a while, then purposely switch its color. None of this is earthshaking or original, I just hope to demonstrate it as a repeatable process.

to tackle this subject :



> My LA is now a deep intense red and I couldn't tell you why





> my LA also went completely green like yours. I can't remember the specifics of what happened...


and so forth.


----------



## bsmith

Dont you think that me having two sets of LA in the same tank one with no color and one with color kind of already prooves this unnessicary?

OR are you saying that the shock treatment is what this plant needs to get some color?



ashappard said:


> I'm hoping I can demo this when I get some of bsmith's green L.aromatica -- I group this stem in the category that responds well to a shock, not a bad shock but a rapid change in parameters maintained for a while. I suspect that I can drop it into a tank with clear water (low TDS and no ferts) then starve it a bit. Before it suffers bring up macros / micros / GH in a planned regime. It should respond with color. We'll see. Experimentally I have done it with a few sp. and a 3rd party test subject would be cool. Hopefully I can have it remain green for a while, then purposely switch its color. None of this is earthshaking or original, I just hope to demonstrate it as a repeatable process.
> 
> to tackle this subject :
> 
> and so forth.


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> Dont you think that me having two sets of LA in the same tank one with no color and one with color kind of already prooves this unnessicary?
> 
> OR are you saying that the shock treatment is what this plant needs to get some color?


I dont think you've given them enough time. If all things stay equal, all of the stems will look the same eventually. Thats my theory.

the idea behind the drastic change in parms is to force a change in the plant's appearance. keeping the change stable is the job of the regime afterwards.


----------



## bsmith

I don't know man I think you will have your work cut out for you...

New stuff coloring up nicely (less then a week in the tank).

















Old stuff nice and green still no color (a couple of months in the tank).


----------



## Zapins

I've got it! The difference between your tank and everyone elses is..... discus poop! It must have some special green properties that are absorbed by LA over a period of months!

It all makes sense now!


----------



## bsmith

I think that these two plants would do the same in anybodys tank. There just two totally different variations. My tank is not special at all.

Now, trying to test the discus poop theory any ideas on that one?


----------



## JAXON777

I believe that what you have are two different variations. The one I have is more like your colored up one but much more of a purple under the leaves


----------



## SOLOMON

If it helps at all the Australian Limnophila aromatica stays green.

http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Limnophila_aromatica.html


----------



## bsmith

Nice! At least there is starting to be a little rhyme or reason to this.



SOLOMON said:


> If it helps at all the Australian Limnophila aromatica stays green.
> 
> http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Limnophila_aromatica.html


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> Nice! At least there is starting to be a little rhyme or reason to this.


although I am still mildly suspicious, only because of past experience with the L.aromatica's variable nature. I'll accept the fact that there may be two variants of the plant in your tank, experimentally I'll try to verify that. Temp this am was -15F, but warming above freezing is coming next week.

what I want to compare is your green LA vs your colorful LA vs my LA in the same tank. sending a PM to work out the details.


----------



## bsmith

Plants on their way. And labeled for your convinience!


----------



## ShaneSmith

Genetic variability could explain this, as an example:
I grew a crop of 500 poinsettias of all different varieties, however some had to be propagated by cutting because it was the only way to keep the traits. The desired trait was a product of mutation and the chances of another mutation were very slim, so they propagated thousands of the same plant by cloning from one original plant.

I believe that most aquatic plants are probably reproduced by cutting, but who knows. That probably means some LA comes from a stock that is primarily green, and some comes from a stock that is more colorful. 

BTW i have had the same experience as BMS here, two diff stocks in same tank one colorful one not... But i chalked that up to buying one as Hippuroides and one as Aromatica (Which was sold as the greener one)


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> Plants on their way. And labeled for your convinience!


woohoo! If I fail to get the 'green' to color up, its still a win. I'll have a true green variant of LA which has eluded me so far. Maybe I'll get flowers from all three (your two, and then mine) so Cavan can have a peek.


----------



## bsmith

I dont have the means to get quite so scientific on this LA. But it is nice to know some of the same experiences have happened occured with different sp.



ShaneSmith said:


> Genetic variability could explain this, as an example:
> I grew a crop of 500 poinsettias of all different varieties, however some had to be propagated by cutting because it was the only way to keep the traits. The desired trait was a product of mutation and the chances of another mutation were very slim, so they propagated thousands of the same plant by cloning from one original plant.
> 
> I believe that most aquatic plants are probably reproduced by cutting, but who knows. That probably means some LA comes from a stock that is primarily green, and some comes from a stock that is more colorful.
> 
> BTW i have had the same experience as BMS here, two diff stocks in same tank one colorful one not... But i chalked that up to buying one as Hippuroides and one as Aromatica (Which was sold as the greener one)


----------



## ashappard

well, I got the stems today (thanks). You aren't joking, this stuff is green! I'll still see if I can squeeze color out of it.. All the years I've kept and traded LA, I haven't come across this one. Shows what I know. 

I'll get a space cleared out for three groupings and get baseline pics posted this weekend.


----------



## bsmith

Seeing is beleiving. 

I look forward to seeing what color you can coax out of it.



ashappard said:


> well, I got the stems today (thanks). You aren't joking, this stuff is green! I'll still see if I can squeeze color out of it.. All the years I've kept and traded LA, I haven't come across this one. Shows what I know.
> 
> I'll get a space cleared out for three groupings and get baseline pics posted this weekend.


----------



## bsmith

What's the word Mr.Shappard?


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> What's the word Mr.Shappard?


sorry for the delay. I've been preoccupied but I'll get some pics up this week. 
so far the green LA is still green, but I haven't done much beside plant them.

it got really cold in my fishroom where I have my growout tanks, 
water temps dipped into the 50s for a couple days. That's been taken care of though. 
Stupid winter storms.


----------



## bsmith

No big deal. I need to take some new pics. The colorful stuff is really starting to turn. and the green is almost looking like the hulk its so green!


----------



## SOLOMON

This thread may also be of some help (you should be able to access without registering but you won't be able to see some of the pictures.)

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=3134


----------



## bsmith

Thats an excellent fing Soloman, thank you for it.

I know I wont be able to tell the differences beteween sp. but I can tell the difference in colors! 



SOLOMON said:


> This thread may also be of some help (you should be able to access without registering but you won't be able to see some of the pictures.)
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=3134


----------



## bsmith

Here are the latest pics.

















Here is the FTS for the full effect.


----------



## ashappard

is there a reddish blush under the leaves of your 'green' LA? the ones you have sent me are showing that but for the most part not colorful. And they are stunted  

I'll get pics up tonite, sorry I've been slacking so much on this. I'll try to point out one main difference between yours and mine, the number of leaves per whorl. I know I've seen discussion on this in the past but cant recall where. My Limnophila aromatica has a lower number of leaves per whorl - more than Limnophila repens 'mini' but fewer than the two samples you sent me.


----------



## bsmith

No, as you can see from the pics there still all green. Im not sure if the plants are "stunted" I will say though that the green aromatica does not grow half as fast as the colorful plants, again as the pics show.



ashappard said:


> is there a reddish blush under the leaves of your 'green' LA? the ones you have sent me are showing that but for the most part not colorful. And they are stunted
> 
> I'll get pics up tonite, sorry I've been slacking so much on this. I'll try to point out one main difference between yours and mine, the number of leaves per whorl. I know I've seen discussion on this in the past but cant recall where. My Limnophila aromatica has a lower number of leaves per whorl - more than Limnophila repens 'mini' but fewer than the two samples you sent me.


----------



## ashappard

didnt imply yours are stunted, just the stems in my tank from your stock. 
the cold water temps made them unhappy. Oddly enough Tonina fluviatilis did not seem to mind the fishroom troubles at all.

pics tonite if it kills me.


----------



## ashappard

heres a few pics, nothing fancy but some comparisons between bsmith's and my 
Limnophila aromatica. Note that the stunting and hair algae are my bad, they 
arrived in good condition. Here's the dodgy part - I received 4 stems of it, 
labeled green and colorful and they did differ in that way. 
After some time in my tank though they look the same. 
Dodgy because I dont have a series of pics showing that, which was my plan.

anyway pics :

the first two show top-down of mine vs bsmiths
note that mine appear to be 5 leaves per whorl / bsmiths are 7 or 9
( I should have counted before lights out)


















this last one shows a side view. 
theres a little color, but also stunting, which I'll get fixed.










I'm going to keep at these for now and let them grow out,
see what happens. I'll bug bsmith for another batch so I can document a proper
sequence as I attempt to color up the stems.

.


----------



## bsmith

No need to bug, just wait untill trim time.  Let me know what you want to do and when you want to do it.

What are the specifics of your set up and your dosing regeme?

I dont think that the stunting is your fault, I just think that the green aromatica is a smaller variety.

I still cant see any color.


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> I still cant see any color.


there is a bit in the third pic, on the undersides of the leaves. 
not much, thats true. but I'll try to bring it out and increase leaf size.

macros are being dosed lightly now, approx 50% EI amounts for a tank this size (its a 40G cube)
temp is back up to the low 70s, water is very soft and GH booster is added to give about 4GH.
substrate is ADA aquasoil which is about 2 years old. 
Plants are growing now under an aging fishneedit 150W DE 8000K bulb @8hrs/day, 
which I'm going to yank and replace with a 10000K bulb - either fishneedit or coralife.

this weekend, after bulb change - I'll do a 90% water change / clean out the remnants of the hair algae then ramp up macros to about 150% typical EI to make the plants larger. Holler when you are ready for a trim and I'll buy your two types again. 4" tops would be perfect, and I'll make a proper sequence of images showing our three Limnophila aromaticas growing out.


----------



## bsmith

You sneaky snake! Check this out, its very hard to see in the pics but to my naked eye there is a tiny amount of red pigmentation on the underside of the leaf.








Whole bush








And the much quicker growing colorful bush.


----------



## Essen

I have the same problem as bsmith. I got this LA from one of the APC guys and it was very bright purple when I got it.
It is very bright green now with strong growth.

My 60G has 6 x 65 CFl for 8 hours and 2 x 65 for 12 hours and I dose Seachem fert as per their chart. 

I am waiting for you guys conclusion.


----------



## houseofcards

I've had Aromatica for a really long time and I've never seen it color up throughout in a deep tank with CF lighting. I have it in two tanks right now small substrate (AS) and same dosing. The only difference is the light. Although they both have CF lighting one is a 10G with 110watts on it and one is a 46g with 192watts. The 10g which is only 12" tall is red throughout the 46g which is about 18" tall only has color on toward the top. They would both be considered 'highlight' tanks and although the 10g has 10 wpg I think it's more depth than wpg that makes the difference.

Not the greatest pic, but the plant on the left is in the 46g and the plant on the right is in the 10g.


----------



## NeonFlux

10 Gallon, 10 wpg? Wow


----------



## bsmith

Any updates Shappard?


----------



## ashappard

yeah - let me snap a couple shots this morning while the LA is curled up sleeping. easier to get the color on the undersides to show that way. back in a bit.

EDIT: back with pix

there are notes on the image to ID the variants. 
you can see a bit of color on the green var. but it does 
stand out easily (as less colorful) when compared to the others.

lights on is at around 4pm, I'll get some more shots later as they 
open. I replaced the 8000K lamp with a 10000K lamp and
I like the appearance much better. just my eyes maybe, 8K == too green.










the hammered appearance on the leaves usually bothers me when it happens,
I'm still ramping up macros and hope it will go away once I get to a target.
It makes me think stunting when I see it, but I dont think it is - just odd growth
that I can usually get to smooth out.

speaking of odd growth, has anyone ever noticed forked leaves on this sp?
I get it infrequently, but cant find any pics to demonstrate.


----------



## bsmith

Nice pics. 

So do you still feel that you can coax color out of the less colorful var. to make it look like the others? 

I find my Aromatica clamping its leaves at the end/beginning of my photoperiods too. I like it. It makes the colorful aromatic that much more striking with its purple leaf undersides.


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> So do you still feel that you can coax color out of the less colorful var. to make it look like the others?


I dunno, but we'll see over time if they begin to change appearance.
Its possible that I'll end up with 3 Linmophila aromatica variants that are easy to tell apart. 
even though I havent done a proper sequence showing green --> color (I still need to do this)
I'm pretty convinced the one Limnophila from bsmith is not a true green, at least not like 
rotala sp. 'green' needleleaf and etc. where they just wont show color.

that reminds me, I was going to count leaves per whorl on all three. 
This evening at lights on there will be some water changes and I'll take some more pics. 
Didnt happen last night, sorry.

I'll dig out my notes and give a more accurate representation of dosing 
solution mixture and how much per day of each type, rather than just saying I dose relative to 
standard EI by +/- certain %


----------



## ashappard

quick update on my acquisition of another L.aromatica variant.
this one has wide green leaves, very low number of leaves per whorl.

I'll find out if it was grown submerged or emersed and put up some pics of it.
and dosing notes and the other stuff I'm slacking on..


----------



## bsmith

I just did a huge trim and am now down to 5-6 stams of each that are maybe 6" long. What I did was swap the placement of the two just to rule out lighting position as a reason for the differences. Well see what happens.


----------



## ashappard

thats a good idea.

I'll get some more pics up this weekend to show where I am with your stems, and hopefully the results will be more solid by then. So far your 'green' variety does still have a noticeably different appearance than your 'colorful' variety.

I'll also get some pics up of the Limnophila aromatica 'broad' - its a different one for certain. 
and its not L.repens 'mini', I have the two growing side by side to see differences between the two.


----------



## bsmith

I have some p.stellatus regular and broad leaf coming just to compare it to my aromatica.


----------



## bsmith

Take some pics Shappard.


----------



## ashappard

yeah yeah, I did slack off bad on this.
in the end my growout was choked with LA and I couldnt tell any of the three types apart.
I think I gave away over 150 stems when I trimmed it out. nice spicy smell in my fishroom when I pulled it up.

I've got the stems of your green you recently sent, I'll clean up a nice open space and have a proper go at this. I have my LA from another tank, and I'll position the LA 'broad' in plain view with L.repens 'mini' to compare those.

I have to agree with the posters who mention high light as a contributor to this one's color - it really does make a difference. I dont like to starve macros in my tanks, but elevated PO4 in relation to NO3 can also squeeze color out of this one and some other sp. and I believe that a GH of at least 4 is needed for good stems - as far as diameter goes. cant prove that though, its just a theory or more of a guess.


----------



## bsmith

Well you know the Green was in the center of my 37g with 130w cfl and 36w t5no. It only showes slight color under the leaves when I took it out of the tank, underwater there was nothing.


----------



## ashappard

ok its been over a month and I've been doing a good job of keeping these guys separate.
there is a color difference with these, same tank placement grown side-side.

sideshoots from the original stems of bsmith's variety maintain characteristics and 
grow up to look just like the mother. looks like the only way to really get to the 
bottom of this is to flower both variants - mine and bsmiths and see 
what differences exist there. They are on my list for this summer.

heres a couple shots. first one my LA is on the left. bsmith's on the right. 
definitely a color difference, leaves mostly the same but more bumpiness to bsmith's in most cases.
I've been growing these in cramped conditions, since my main focus is to grow out other stems now.
so I dont have a picture of a stand. I suspect I may need a little stand of 
both to improve my chances of flowers.










last pic shows the variety from bsmith submerged. 
There is consistent color, but not as vibrant as the other type I have.










more this summer when I get some flowers.


----------



## bsmith

Good job Adam.


----------



## ashappard

*Limnophilia aromatica 'broad'*

I mentioned a variant of L.aromatica many posts back, I received it as L.aromatica 'broad'
its different than typical aromatica in that there are fewer leaves
and they are wider. I've been growing it out for a while and have a larger
stand as I try for flowers. The color behavior is similar to typical L.aromatica
but the stem also takes on a reddish purple color.
when you crush a stem - it has that distinctive L.aromatica smell. mmm...

heres some pics
submerged:



















switched to emersed:
arrows point to the stems - bacopa madagascarensis is mixed in










a comparison of the three types I am growing:
the one not labeled is the one I originally kept before getting others


----------



## bsmith

Is there any chance that these are in any way related to the different sp. of pogostemon stellatus? They just seem very simalar with the under leave coloration. I know emersed flowering is where its at as far as sp. id. Have you ever grown p.stellatus emersed? If not I have some I could send you.

Also I am now just convinced that there is something lacking in my water that make plants color up. Wether it be from me not dosing or just not present in my tap water. Since I just put a new Cat Aquarium 4x24w t5ho fixture on my tank and color is still not present at levels im happy with.

I think I am going to get some TPN and see if that helps as it seems when I started dosing flourish exclusively, that is when the color started fading from my tank.

Great work as alway A.


----------



## ashappard

bsmith782 said:


> Is there any chance that these are in any way related to the different sp. of pogostemon stellatus? They just seem very simalar with the under leave coloration. I know emersed flowering is where its at as far as sp. id.


slim chance. but yep, flowers will nail it. 
In my head, the smell is the clencher - but thats not a proper ID. 



> Have you ever grown p.stellatus emersed? If not I have some I could send you.


yes. but not in quite a while. I'm trying for flowers on P.stellatus 'fine' but havent kept P.stellatus 'broad' for a while. 
You have that one? Sometimes it is accused of being L.aromatica.



> Also I am now just convinced that there is something lacking in my water that make plants color up. Wether it be from me not dosing or just not present in my tap water. Since I just put a new Cat Aquarium 4x24w t5ho fixture on my tank and color is still not present at levels im happy with.
> 
> I think I am going to get some TPN and see if that helps as it seems when I started dosing flourish exclusively, that is when the color started fading from my tank.
> 
> Great work as alway A.


flourish isnt as good as TMG, but its not so much worse.
some people say all trace mixes are equal.. 
I cant disprove that but I have a preference.

I wish I could help - maybe this will help. before I work on color I work on leaf shape and 
stem size (diameter/strength) and uptake (good grow rate without stunting). 
then it'll slurp micros like crazy and color up. I dont have numbers for this..
its by look/feel for what the tank is doing. and I probably couldn't use a test kit proper 
if my life depended on it.

I think (cant prove) that many dosing issues are with the combination of all things in 
the water column. color is macros and micros - to me good color related to uptake.
and a stem cant color up to potential if its not really really healthy. 
Ok it can.. but I dont stunt/starve for color. That hurts yield.


----------



## bsmith

Man what a great thread this is.


----------



## 4f1hmi

bsmith said:


> Man what a great thread this is.


Interesting thread guys. My guess would be a different variation of LA. I have grown a lot of these plants before from different sources and all usually turns really red on me. That explains why you were asking me why my limnos are that red. Maybe you can throw in a stem when we do a swap soon. See it for myself .Your green variant looks cool though.


----------



## bsmith

4f1hmi said:


> Interesting thread guys. My guess would be a different variation of LA. I have grown a lot of these plants before from different sources and all usually turns really red on me. That explains why you were asking me why my limnos are that red. Maybe you can throw in a stem when we do a swap soon. See it for myself .Your green variant looks cool though.


I got rid of my aromatics a whe ago because in my light/co2/nutrient rich habitat it grew way too fast for me to be manageable. Maybe mr.Shappard has some of my green aromatic left.


----------



## 4f1hmi

That is one problem with LA. They are almost uncontrollable on my tank as it over powers other plants around it. Mine will be going out emersed for the time being.


----------

